# Biloxi Marsh 11/3



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great day on the fly rod!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

We slayed them over there too on saturday. Closer to Hopedale Though. They were very agressive. It was a perfect day.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

where did you launch?


----------

